# Brockwell Lido Breakfast Club 2010



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Yay - time for this year's thread.   Tricky Skills just told me that the lido have confirmed a Mary 3rd opening - so less that two months to go!  

Anyone who doesn't know - the "Breakfast Club" originally was where a number of us met before work to swim and then eat breakfast.  In past years, however, this has just become a general "talk about the lido and its greatness" type thread.

Anyway - lido related news here. 

I already have a couple of posts to make myself.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2010)

ok - so this from BLU - which seems like a really lovely idea..

"Lido-lovers of all sorts, give us your memories 

The Lido's Heritage Education Co-Ordinator, Gethan Dick, is about to embark on an exciting and ambitious project with this year's Artist in Residence, Myles Quin. Gethan is requesting your help. She says: 

We want to explore why we all love Brockwell Lido so much. We think it goes back further than the lido itself, back to our strongest memories of water. And through these memories we want to show the roots of people’s feelings about water, swimming and the lido, and to tell all our different stories. We also want to make a beautiful artwork that shows the lido as a place that has been transformed by the people who love it. 

For this, we want YOUR memories of water. They can be anything: the bright-orange waterwings that held you up as you learned to swim, the time your mother washed your hair in the kitchen sink, the waves you jumped at the seaside, the holiday pool full of light and laughter, the paddling-pool, the rainstorm, the bath... We don't need poems or essays, a few words is fine, though if want to say more please do - what's important is that it's YOUR feelings and memories. 

The memories will be written underwater around the walls of the pool before it’s re-filled for the summer. The whole pool will be repainted after the swimming season, so this artwork will exist for one season only. While it’s there these lines of text will both give seasoned swimmers a new way to explore the pool and show new swimmers some of the reasons why it’s so loved. The memories will also be included in an art book evoking the spirit of the lido and of being in water. 

Please send your memories to Gethan Dick by 21st March 2010. But the sooner the better!


Brockwell Lido Users (BLU)"


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2010)

and from me...

I'm going to find my swimming freedom somewhat curtailed this year what with a new baby - so I was hoping to start a Lido mums, babies and friends type "club" - basically just to see if others would like to all meet up (with or without kids) so we can take turns to watch each other's children (or other valuables.. ) allowing us to swim.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 15, 2010)

Just to add that the pool won't be re-painted ahead of opening, as planned. A few 'local difficulties.' A minor price to pay.

There will be lane swimming.

Really can't wait...


----------



## nagapie (Mar 16, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> and from me...
> 
> I'm going to find my swimming freedom somewhat curtailed this year what with a new baby - so I was hoping to start a Lido mums, babies and friends type "club" - basically just to see if others would like to all meet up (with or without kids) so we can take turns to watch each other's children (or other valuables.. ) allowing us to swim.



I'll join your club and watch your baby if you watch mine. Deal. I also am very unfit so you might only have to watch mine for a few minutes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2010)

nagapie said:


> I'll join your club and watch your baby if you watch mine. Deal. I also am very unfit so you might only have to watch mine for a few minutes.



Hurrah!  Splish splash splosh!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 22, 2010)

The Lido Cafe have opened up their patio/outside space as of today (according to their Twitter updates).


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2010)

They are doing comedy on (i think) monthly Thursdays as well, mate went last week and said it was great. people trying stuff out for Edinburgh etc he reckoned.

oh and btw the same mate looks like he has almost finished the Cafe website for the brothers

http://www.thelidocafe.co.uk/


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Hoss said:


> The Lido Cafe have opened up their patio/outside space as of today (according to their Twitter updates).



Hmmm - wasn't open today...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 28, 2010)

I nearly joined up today, more so for the gym than anything else. Got a half-price membership offer through the door but after a bit of investigation it was just 20 quid off the joining fee, I hate it when places do that....


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2010)

*nooooooooo!*

Just got this - a bit gutted as was well geared up for Monday and we're off away on Friday till mid-June so will miss the first day.  I always love the first day - a right party atmosphere.

"*** CORRECTION:  BROCKWELL LIDO SWIMMING SEASON SCHEDULED to start FRIDAY 7TH MAY at 6.30am ***


BLU has just learned that the pool opening which was planned for Monday 3rd May has had to be delayed because of a tricky technical problem which involved having to get a part from Germany and recruit engineers to fit it.

Unfortunately, this wasn't discovered until after we sent out our Spring Newsletter.

We don't have sufficient funds to send a correction to our postal members.  So please pass the word around to all your Lido-loving friends.  Looking on the bright side, the water should be warmer by the 7th if this sunny weather keeps going.

There is a very small chance that repairs will be done earlier.  Please watch our Twitter feed, website or the Lido Fusion site for breaking news.

Free swimming for people aged 60 and over or with a disability
There is some good news!  There will be free swimming for the whole swimming season, from pool opening in May through to the end of September for everyone aged 60 or over, or for anyone with a disability.   Don't forget your ID!

Modern Movement - Saturday 1st May
We will have a stand at the Lido's Modern Movement event on Saturday 1st May (10am-4pm) Please come and talk to us."


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sooo looking forward to the lido being open again. However, I've had a lot of trouble with my circulation over the winter and I'm going to find it really cold. Hands/fingers are a particular problem. Anyone want to recommend me some swimming gloves? I don't think I need webbed ones really, it's just for warmth.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm sooo looking forward to the lido being open again. However, I've had a lot of trouble with my circulation over the winter and I'm going to find it really cold. Hands/fingers are a particular problem. Anyone want to recommend me some swimming gloves? I don't think I need webbed ones really, it's just for warmth.



I've got some - and socks and a hat!  it's the only one I've tried but it works well.  If I can dig them out I'll tell you which brand.  I'd lend them to you but we'll be sea swimming lots in the next few weeks.  I tend not to bother but gaijinboy usually uses them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Free swimming for people aged 60 and over or with a disability
> There is some good news!  There will be free swimming for the whole swimming season, from pool opening in May through to the end of September for everyone aged 60 or over, or for anyone with a disability.   Don't forget your ID!


Do you think myopia could count as a disability?  

I am really looking forward to this too... walking distance from home now! And will help start the mornings the right way 

Happy to do some baby watching if you're there early gg.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Lidl are selling wetsuits from next Thursday if anyone fancies some extra protection.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Happy to do some baby watching if you're there early gg.



I will definitely take you up on this!!  Thanks.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 30, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Lidl are selling wetsuits from next Thursday if anyone fancies some extra protection.



Not sure how much protection those shortie wetsuits provide (or how much a poorly fitting wetsuit would chafe for open water swimming ), but Lidl's cotton beach towels for under £6 are a no-brainer.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 3, 2010)

I haven't seen any info on season ticket prices yet - am I missing something? I think I probably will get one this year as having a Swim London membership has motivated me to go more often.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 3, 2010)

I paid £150 for my full summer season swim. I think I was #1 again for the third season running 

A few photos from the Art Deco event are up over here.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 10, 2010)

Hah to free swimming for anyone with a disability. A hollow offer for anyone who needs to use the disabled parking spaces. They are frequently blocked by cars not displaying a blue badge and whose drivers disappear onto the football pitch. It seems it is nobody's responsibility to 'police' this. And there are some truly selfish / lazy people around. Do I sound bitter? Yes. My friend has turned up several times with her wheelchair using daughter (a friend of mine) and had to go back home.

But I am looking forward to the new swimmimg season. Anyone report on the temperature yet?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 10, 2010)

Cars always park in the motorcycle spaces in the corners too. I think someone needs to explain to these people that where M/C is painted on the tarmac, it does not mean middle class.

Haven't dared go in yet


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

It's a bit too nippy out isn't it


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 10, 2010)

I had good intentions to stay up all night and morning for the elections, and then wash away my sins on Friday morning.

Of course it never happened 

Been away for the weekend, but hopeful of a dip tomorrow. Thirteen degrees, I hear


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

I'm a morning swimmer... and got a feeling my toes would go blue. Report back Tricky Skills


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> Hah to free swimming for anyone with a disability. A hollow offer for anyone who needs to use the disabled parking spaces. They are frequently blocked by cars not displaying a blue badge and whose drivers disappear onto the football pitch. It seems it is nobody's responsibility to 'police' this. And there are some truly selfish / lazy people around. Do I sound bitter? Yes. My friend has turned up several times with her wheelchair using daughter (a friend of mine) and had to go back home.
> 
> But I am looking forward to the new swimmimg season. Anyone report on the temperature yet?



They really need to do something about the car park.  I get the feeling that some people park there all day.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 10, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I had good intentions to stay up all night and morning for the elections, and then wash away my sins on Friday morning.
> 
> Of course it never happened



You weren't alone in that - I've been for a (Tooting) lido dip on every morning after the elections for the last seven years, but this Friday was just too damned chilly looking.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 11, 2010)

Finally made it this morning. It wasn't too bad. Semi-wetsuit protection, but sadly I forgot my bright pink swimming hat. My head suffered halfway into the first length.

Thirteen degrees, and I can't see it warming up anytime in the next few weeks. Lovely to see all the old faces. The changing rooms were wonderfully clean, but I could do without Radio Twaddle blasting out first thing in the morning.

But yep - we're underway 

Do join in...


----------



## hendo (May 12, 2010)

Trying to summon the courage. Failing so far.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

What semi-wetsuit protection did you have TS? I just have a hat and thinking that's not enough when they say there's an overnight frost


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 12, 2010)

I have a short sleeved, short legged wetsuit. It's your chest and head that feels the cold the most. Once the arms and legs are moving, then you're fine. A hat is essential!

There was a 'mature' lady in there this morning wearing just a bikini 

The temperature had dropped to 12 degrees. You really just have to get on with it. The first length is painful, but once you are moving then it is fine. The water is beautiful - clear blue, from one end of the pool to the other.

Enjoy


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

I might brave it at the weekend or next week then... late nights this week mean I've been dragging myself out of bed!


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might brave it at the weekend or next week then... late nights this week mean I've been dragging myself out of bed!



I have a short wetsuit you can borrow if you like.  I'm sure as hell not getting in there at the moment.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

Not sure I'd fit into a wetsuit of yours


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not sure I'd fit into a wetsuit of yours



It's a M so I think it would be fine.


----------



## Choc (May 12, 2010)

gimme 3 wetsuits i can layer up and i would do it....

hey good to be back in this lido breakfast thready 2010.

now i want to know if can use our remaining tickets from last year. any news?


----------



## eme (May 17, 2010)

No wetsuit for me, but this does mean a slight delay to any swimming... come on sunshine! 

(teeny de-rail) Has anyone been swimming in the Rec since they did out the changing rooms etc? Might go there whilst I wait for Lido to warm up...


----------



## colacubes (May 17, 2010)

I stuck my finger in the pool when I was at the gym yesterday and it was a wee bit chilly but not too bad.  I think I'll brave it after bank holiday


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2010)

I was up at stupid o'clock, but only thought about the lido when I got on my bike to get to work


----------



## nagapie (May 18, 2010)

eme said:


> Has anyone been swimming in the Rec since they did out the changing rooms etc? Might go there whilst I wait for Lido to warm up...



Only the family section. They are much better of course but they've not provided anything decent to change babies on Cue groups of mothers bringing pushchairs into the change rooms apologetically.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 18, 2010)

How is the temperature this week? I stuck my hand in at the weekend, and it didn't feel too bad. I only have cossie, skin and blubber, no wetsuit.
Is it colder than swimmimg in the sea in Britain in the Summer, for example?


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 18, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> How is the temperature this week? I stuck my hand in at the weekend, and it didn't feel too bad. I only have cossie, skin and blubber, no wetsuit.
> Is it colder than swimmimg in the sea in Britain in the Summer, for example?



A major rise in the temperature this week - we've gone from 13 degrees on Monday, up to a steaming 14.9 this morning 

It really is fine, wetsuit or not. What you most definitely need is a swimming cap. Once your body is moving after half a length, you soon get use to the 'freshness.' 

Brixton Rec is a huge improvement. It couldn't get any worse. Real power showers, and a mixed 'vanity area'


----------



## hendo (May 18, 2010)

Seconded about a hat in the Lido, quite a shock to the system.

Can't say I'd be so keen without a wetsuit either.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Ok, it's not breakfast but just had my first swim. Only managed 12 lengths, but haven't swum for 8 months. Sun was out and water was lovely.

Does anyone know what time is counted as an evening swim? I need to work out which season ticket to get


----------



## RubyToogood (May 21, 2010)

They don't do an evening swim season ticket do they? I thought it was just regular or morning.

I also went for my first swim this evening and it was not particularly cold - lots of kids running around and far busier than I expected.

It's just so much nicer than grimly plodding up and down the pool at the sports centre when you can lounge around in the sunshine too.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2010)

They don't, but I'm trying to figure out if I should get a morning swim ticket and some vouchers, or a full swim ticket


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 22, 2010)

went for the first time last night.  Not too cold actually, seems to have warmed up just in time.  I don't quite understand why half the pool is out of bounds though, seems odd.  The 10 swims for £40 thing is an ok offer i guess.  Going along later as the weather look shimmering.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2010)

They were short on lifeguards last night.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 22, 2010)

Ah. You only save £30 that way though, which hardly seems worth it compared to the advantages of being able to swim as much as you like at weekends and so on. I think evening used to be 6pm, but best ask them. I decided to bite the bullet and get a full season ticket as it does motivate you to go more often.

I did think they seemed short of staff last night - I think they're still in "three slightly blue swimmers in wetsuits" mode.


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2010)

We have still never been in the Lido. 
This will have to be rectified this year. 

I am thinking that if the weather is nice it maybe a good way to start a birthday, what with it being a Friday and half term this year!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Ah. You only save £30 that way though, which hardly seems worth it compared to the advantages of being able to swim as much as you like at weekends and so on. I think evening used to be 6pm, but best ask them. I decided to bite the bullet and get a full season ticket as it does motivate you to go more often.


I'm more of a morning swimmer, and the £80 ticket will be enough motivation to go in  An individual evening swim is £2.50, so think I'll just get my morning swim ticket and pay for the odd evening that I might go. Weekends will be heaving and I work full time.

It still might be worth buying some vouchers with a few other people for that odd day swim


----------



## eme (May 24, 2010)

went this morning and it was *********so nice**********; swimsuit and skin only - chilly when you get in, but fine after a couple of mins...

(just in case anyone needs encouragement)


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2010)

The yummy mummies were getting very annoyed this morning because the Lido isn't open all day yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

Got my season ticket yesterday, but couldn't drag myself out of bed in time this morning to go for a swim... going to try tomorrow for 7am, but temp won't be as nice as today.

Still miss the toast and monster bucket of peanut butter


----------



## snowy_again (May 24, 2010)

I'm aiming for Wednesday morning. I'm assuming it's still bracing?


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 24, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> I'm aiming for Wednesday morning. I'm assuming it's still bracing?



Absolutely not. Wetsuit and hat no longer needed - Speedos all the way, baby. 21 degrees on Monday, although this is likely to dip slightly over the next few days.

Wonderful, wonderful start to the day


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> I'm aiming for Wednesday morning. I'm assuming it's still bracing?



My my standards yes, still bracing.  (First time this year for me, yesterday.)


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2010)

First dip of the year this morning.  Was a bit  when I got in but after the first length it was just perfect 

Went to the cafe to investigate breakfast afterwards.  In the end I just had a tea cos it was £3 for toast and marmite!  Posh sourdough toast, but seriously 3 fucking pounds


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 25, 2010)

Saw you putting the lengths in. Had a brief chat with Memespring later in the gents. 21 degrees was gorgeous this morning. I can see it dipping slightly over the next few days.

As for the cafe...

Yeah, I feel your financial pain 

I can see what the guys are trying to achieve, and ultimately it is a business. But most of the morning swimmers are out-priced. All we want is a cheap and cheerful cuppa and some Tesco value bread with marmite.


----------



## netbob (May 25, 2010)

nipsla said:


> First dip of the year this morning.  Was a bit  when I got in but after the first length it was just perfect
> 
> Went to the cafe to investigate breakfast afterwards.  In the end I just had a tea cos it was £3 for toast and marmite!  Posh sourdough toast, but seriously 3 fucking pounds



They have a friendface page, you could trying leaving a suggestion:

http://www.facebook.com/n/?pages/The-Lido-Cafe/117286199462&mid=f74335G1f00bd14G28383f9G4c


----------



## netbob (May 25, 2010)

I have anyway: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brixt...6199462?v=wall&story_fbid=395685319462&ref=mf


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 26, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Went to the cafe to investigate breakfast afterwards.  In the end I just had a tea cos it was £3 for toast and marmite!  Posh sourdough toast, but seriously 3 fucking pounds



I managed to get a coffee on saturday, by sunday the cafe was closed off from the pool   , they had a sign apologising that their outside hut wasn't quite there yet.  Bit dumb there must be a way for the pool users and cafe to share things surely.


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2010)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I managed to get a coffee on saturday, by sunday the cafe was closed off from the pool   , they had a sign apologising that their outside hut wasn't quite there yet.  Bit dumb there must be a way for the pool users and cafe to share things surely.



It's presumably so that people can't get into the Lido for free by nipping through the cafe.  They need to work on getting the outside hut open though, pronto.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

I hope the hut does cheap toast


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2010)

It's also a bit mean if swimmers can't use the veranda-ish bit with the tables and chairs. I really hope they let people in from the pool side, I would resent it a lot if they wouldn't let you be both a swimmer and a cafe user. Plus it'd be stupid and lose them a lot of sales. If you have to go out and round to use the cafe you've left the building and you may as well go home and have something cheaper. I want access to both pool and full range of cafe options, otherwise it's not a Lido cafe, it's a cafe for people to eat at while they gawp at me swimming.

I'd always wondered what they were going to do about people trying to sneak into the pool through the cafe, but they seemed to manage ok last year and really people would only do that on hot, crowded days I think.


----------



## Choc (May 26, 2010)

i agree -with everything. i want to have use of the cafe and veranda whilst at the lido -and some cheap toast too.

still haven't been yet 

(only to check the cafe out sometime last week and glance at the lido)


----------



## daniel1975 (May 28, 2010)

*The Lido Cafe*

Hello everyone, we appreciate your feedback here at the cafe. I have read your comments and thought I should post a reply.

Firstly, on the price of toast. We are going to take the price of toast down to £2.25 for a couple of slices with a topping of your choice. Yes, it is made with sourdough bread, which is baked in London and tastes good, but for those reasons it costs us more to buy in than a loaf of horrible mothers pride.

The hut is due to open to serve pool users from next Saturday. We are kitting it out with high grade equipment which will allow us to serve everyone good quality, freshly made food, juices and coffees quickly and effeciently. The BBQ will be back, and better, and we will also be serving our chips which are fried in rapeseed oil. Cheaper options such as toasted sandwiches and panini type items will also be availbale alongside our other staples.

The hut will be open from 10am each day, and swimmers are able to come into the cafe from the poolside from 7am until 10am to warm up and help themselves to our self serve brekfast. At the moment the gate is open to allow access to the cafe from 7am until the pool closes at 10am.

Sadly, in the hotter summer months we wont be able to have swimmers come and go between the pool and hut after 10am due to a number of reasons. Firstly we have a glass issue. We can't allow any glass to go poolside for obvious reasons, if the gate were to be open people would simply wander out to look at the pool, or come in to try and buy beer or a juice and glass would get out. Second is the issue of people getting in to the pool for free, that clearly shouldn't be allowed to happen, third is a numbers issue. Fusion have a capacity of swimmers they can have in at any one time, if people could come and go as they pleased then they cant keep a realistic head count and would be breaching their health and safety guidelines, which puts all the other swimmers at risk. Small childrens safety is another reason, you may argue that it is the parents duty to make sure that their kids dont wander out and drown in the pool, but we have to do everything we can at the cafe to minimise the potential risk to people, and this means blocking off entry to customers and their kids.

We would love to be able to allow pool users to come and go as they please, but the hut will have everything you need to enjoy a day out at the lido or just a warming snack. Until we can work with Fusion on some kind of readmittance scheme the above issues remain. Sorry, and apologies for the length of the reply! hope it clears a few things up

Daniel and Duncan


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2010)

daniel1975 said:


> Firstly, on the price of toast. We are going to take the price of toast down to *£2.25* for a couple of slices with a topping of your choice. Yes, it is made with sourdough bread, which is baked in London and tastes good, but for those reasons it costs us more to buy in than a loaf of horrible mothers pride.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 4, 2010)

daniel1975 said:


> Hello everyone, we appreciate your feedback here at the cafe. I have read your comments and thought I should post a reply.



Thanks for the informative update.

Hope the hut gets running soon then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2010)

daniel1975 said:


> Hello everyone, we appreciate your feedback here at the cafe. I have read your comments and thought I should post a reply.
> 
> Firstly, on the price of toast. We are going to take the price of toast down to £2.25 for a couple of slices with a topping of your choice. Yes, it is made with sourdough bread, which is baked in London and tastes good, but for those reasons it costs us more to buy in than a loaf of horrible mothers pride.
> 
> ...



This reads as a list of logistical issues for which you have implemented solutions that require the minimum amount of effort and with the least consideration for your customers wants and needs.

Why do you have to serve anything in glass? Good risk management is about the removal or reduction of the risk. Why can you not serve drinks and food on plastic. There are plenty of good plastic re-useable plates and glasses available on the market. I operate a catering facility within a busy enviroment and our focus is delivering to our user not suiting ourselves. Good customer service is about the customers and the challenge is to overcome every challenge which stops us providing to them what they want. A satisfied customer never complains about the price of toast.

If you have a people flow issue then it might be useful to try and segregate the cafe to enable pool users/non pool user, and to engage one of the security guards to manage a door for pool access/egress? It seems daft having a poolside cafe that is not accessible to pool users. The hut is a throwaway solution and a waste of time and money imo. Some sensible space planning and a bit of common sense should ensure a solution that meets everyone's needs.

I went down to the Lido at 10am today. There was already a long queue. The staff on the door were incredibly slow and there were actually more people outside than poolside. The £5.20 entrance fee was causing a problem because there was not enough change and they were also short of notes 

This is a really easy problem to solve - £5 entry fee is the answer.

While I was stood there a security guard appeared and suddenly changed the direction of the queue (from standing away from the door to standing alongside the wall), he also set up a table and started to search bags. What will people entering after 10am be bringing in that poses more of a threat than those entering beforehand?

The counter staff were really uninterested in the queue, in moving people through quickly, or seeking any solution to the cash flow issues. This was made worse by the continous need to change the till reel. The security guards were generally quite oppresive and sullen and lacking any communicative skills outide of pointing and grunting. To be frank, they could chill out a bit and stop trying to be so foreboding in their presence. It's a swimming pool not a night club.

It's a great resource and people are very passionate about it and care about their experience there, and much like the Ritzy, it appears that the experience is not as fulfilling as it once was.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 5, 2010)

I tend to agree with a great deal of the above, although I feel it is worth pointing out the difference between the Lido Cafe and the Lido pool. They are two separate businesses, which perversely, is precisely what is under discussion here.

I love the food of the cafe. It is beyond recognition from the Wagon Wheels and Coke that we had two years ago. Clearly a lot of thought and cost has gone into the new cafe.

But...

Yep, this is controversial, but we don't have a Lido Cafe anymore. We have a cafe that is attached to the side of the pool. The non-pool users get to sit and enjoy the view of people swimming and sun bathing, but the people swimming and sun bathing don't get to enjoy the cafe.

Of course this works both ways. The times that I have visited the cafe for an evening meal, I have thoroughly enjoyed the food and the view. I'm not sure what the solution is. The current gated feel is certainly annoying a number of lido regulars that I speak with each morning. It is a business of course, and it's not my money that was risked at the outset. I really do wish the lido could have a cafe once again though.

As for the queuing for the pool... yep, it' 'aint great. I'm smug in that I walk past with my season ticket and gain instant entry. Queues have historically been a reality for the lido, even during the Paddy & Casey golden days.

It's no fun turning up hot and bothered, longing for a dip, only to find a half hour queue. Fusion has reduced the capacity significantly since taking over the management. When I arrived at 10:15 this morning, there was already a lengthy queue of frustrated customers. If I didn't have my season ticket then I wouldn't attend during those heatwave days. It's no fun.

The staffing issue is also relevant. The tills do always appear incredibly slow. Bag searches just don't sit in with the lido ethos that I have come to love over the past fifteen years. Booze seems to be the main concern, but yeah, at 10 in the morning?

It's hard to take away my love for the lido, but slowly, slowly, that glorious ambience that was somehow put in place in an anarchic fashion some fifteen summers ago, is starting to disappear.


----------



## netbob (Jun 6, 2010)

The lido is still totally fab, but it seems to be slipping out of the hands of the wider community a tiny bit. Sadly this seems to be part of a wider pattern in the country at the mo: people campaign for something they care about > thing eventually gets attention > the 'only way to save it' is to bring in a private company > people who originally campaigned loose any control.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 6, 2010)

memespring said:


> The lido is still totally fab, but it seems to be slipping out of the hands of the wider community a tiny bit. Sadly this seems to be part of a wider pattern in the country at the mo: people campaign for something they care about > thing eventually gets attention > the 'only way to save it' is to bring in a private company > people who originally campaigned loose any control.



indeed 
seemed a lot less mixed clientèle than years back


----------



## reubeness (Jun 7, 2010)

Reminds me of the Fusion take over of Ferndale Sports Centre - the community used it free when it was falling down, once Fusion came in and the place was rebuilt with lottery funding the community lost out on reasonably priced access - a conflict over the times it could be used to make more money and when the community could use it.
I used to go to the lido with my children - they are all grown now - it was a great space, the last time I went it was packed like a sardine can on a hot day, and we queued for a long time.
£2.25 is a lot for a couple of bits of bread, even if it is a fashionable home-made loaf - 8 slices per loaf = £7.85 even allowing for rent, fuel and staff that seems steep. 
Swimming should be accessible to all and used to be a cheap day out for low-income families - at these rates it patently isn't anymore.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2010)

Wasn't sourdough bread eaten by poor miners during the california gold rush.

It cracks me up when peasent food gets sold to the middle classes for stupid ££££££s!

I mentioned this to a lady in a deli last week and she refused to speak to me.

What next on the trendy menu? Free Range Beef skirt in a lard and mixed herb jus....£14.99....

Why not add some hand cut rustic chips for only £2.50 extra....lordy lordy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

I had a nice swim this morning


----------



## Dan U (Jun 7, 2010)

ha ha welcome to urban Dan


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 7, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This reads as a list of logistical issues for which you have implemented solutions that require the minimum amount of effort and with the least consideration for your customers wants and needs.



I agree really, on reflection, it does seem odd that you can't just have the cafe for Lido users only on busy summer days ?  surely it would be busy enough anyway.  You don't need to have glass during a hot sunny day.

The queues are awful.  Even if there's 3-4 people in front of you on a less busy day it still takes ages to get in.  they only had 2 people on the till on a busy sat.  morning.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2010)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I agree really, on reflection, it does seem odd that you can't just have the cafe for Lido users only on busy summer days ?  surely it would be busy enough anyway.  You don't need to have glass during a hot sunny day.
> 
> The queues are awful.  Even if there's 3-4 people in front of you on a less busy day it still takes ages to get in.  they only had 2 people on the till on a busy sat.  morning.



..and only one was ever paying any real attention at any given time (what seemed like a manager was present, but his ability to manage his people, the queue and his beady eyed hangover seemed to overwhelm him!)

There will be ways to serve both lido and non-lido users in the cafe.....some sensible space planning, re-deployment of security (i.e - why have a security guard at the door and at the turnstile, if you've passed one succesfully why pass another? lose the doorman and just have the turnstile man. Door man can work cafe and keep check on access/egress of swimmer/cafe users??? I'll explain further if anyone's interested!)

I would like to add, however, that the lifeguards are really well mannered and show a lot of confidence in the face of large numbers and a lot of activity. They helped a blind man have a swim on Saturday and they did a fantastic job of managing him, other swimmers and themselves - good job!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Hoping for my first lido swim this week!  First year in ages I haven't been from the first day but just back from "foreign" where we got some lovely sea swims in the Adriatic and also visited a "lido" in Baden Baden which was just AMAZING - I love our lido but this place was just in a different league - more like a water theme park with a HUGE spring water pool and a diving pool, various other pools for different ages.  

Very sad to hear about the cafe and a bit pissed off too really.  But I guess I'll save some money by bringing picnics instead.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm still really confused about what the situation actually _is_ with pool users using the cafe. Because there's a sign on the main door of the lido saying that it will be shut from the poolside on busy days, which implies it will be open at other times. Yet it looks firmly blocked off and there is nothing to invite pool users in eg a board saying what's available. I've seen the hut open once only so far.

I've bought nothing from the cafe this year so far except one full evening meal, when in previous years I was getting lots of cups of tea, salads, bits of cake etc, because I could potter in and out with them, without committing to ending my swim.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm still really confused about what the situation actually _is_ with pool users using the cafe. Because there's a sign on the main door of the lido saying that it will be shut from the poolside on busy days, which implies it will be open at other times. Yet it looks firmly blocked off and there is nothing to invite pool users in eg a board saying what's available. I've seen the hut open once only so far.
> 
> I've bought nothing from the cafe this year so far except one full evening meal, when in previous years I was getting lots of cups of tea, salads, bits of cake etc, because I could potter in and out with them, without committing to ending my swim.



I saw that sign. Says closed to pool users 'from 10am on busy days' and as you say this suggests that it may be open outside of those 'restrictions'.

I would still recommend a rethink to meet to the need of customers wanting both a decent place to eat and wanted to eat and swim.

...perhaps non swimmers offer up enough profit for the owners, therefore it's not in their interest to extend their efforts to meet pool user's wants/needs.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 10, 2010)

The problem I think partly is that they only really got set up at the end of the summer last year, and they've had the whole winter with no swimming customers to get into a routine (and find a business model that worked while the pool was shut). Now the swimmers have arrived and they don't know what to do with them.

Why the lido management should support this model I'm not sure.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 10, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> The problem I think partly is that they only really got set up at the end of the summer last year, and they've had the whole winter with no swimming customers to get into a routine (and find a business model that worked while the pool was shut). Now the swimmers have arrived and they don't know what to do with them.



I think Ruby has summed up the situation perfectly. I wished Daniel and Duncan well after my final swim last October, and was hopeful that they could find a business model to see them through those lean, harsh winter months. They have hit the ground running, and after a highly successful winter, from a business point of view, you can see why they are sticking with what works.

I really do miss being able to wander in and out of the cafe during the day, buying endless cups of tea. I really hope a workable solution can be found. There is a strong feeling within the lido community of one step forward, two steps back.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Good swim this morning in my wet suit (training for thames swim) - well done brave people who just go it in a swim suit!


----------



## hendo (Jun 10, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I think Ruby has summed up the situation perfectly. I wished Daniel and Duncan well after my final swim last October, and was hopeful that they could find a business model to see them through those lean, harsh winter months. They have hit the ground running, and after a highly successful winter, from a business point of view, you can see why they are sticking with what works.
> 
> I really do miss being able to wander in and out of the cafe during the day, buying endless cups of tea. I really hope a workable solution can be found. There is a strong feeling within the lido community of one step forward, two steps back.



I hate posters who say 'this' but I'm one of them now. 'This'.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Finally got my first swim in due to being away up until now.  It was a positively balmy 19.8 degrees....... lovely.  Not great weather today but at one point the sun broke through and created that lovely dappled effect on the floor of the pool.  Wonderful.  

I did feel a bit pissed off about the cafe though.... could see people eating/drinking there and my in-laws were in there looking after my daughter.  It felt very weird to have that there but not be able to just wander over/in.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2010)

I tried to go for a swim this evening and the pool was closed for maintenance. I recommend phoning ahead if going tomorrow.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 11, 2010)

Mmm - I wonder if this is anything to do with the water? In an attempt to try and stave off the algae (and subsequent midge) attack of last summer, extra chemicals have been pumped into the pool over the past few days. The water is incredibly cloudy, and rather irritable to the skin.

It's a delicate balancing act - having a fresh water, clear blue pool that is subject to algae, or a chlorine heavy swim.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2010)

I noticed that the floor was still a bit murky green in some places.  Didn't find it too heavily chlorinated though...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> I tried to go for a swim this evening and the pool was closed for maintenance. I recommend phoning ahead if going tomorrow.



Probably infected with smug from all the smug-a-lugs using the cafe....

We popped in this morning for a quick drink, waited in the queue for ages behind one customer giving her order to some slowcoach thicko, as she finised delivering her list of meals some yummy mummy jumped in from behind us with 'Patrick, patrick, I had to pass my free Rose over to someone else, could you fix me another please.....' only for the cunt serving to start making a free drink for his knobby posh twat friend....

....we left. They can fuck off.

Luckily, Miss-Shelf is a good leveller of my mood because I was on the edge of eating his head!

Dunno if he was called Patrick, but he was a skinny little pale bloke with a weirdy wispy beard and he looked a bit patricky about the gills.

Anyway.

I will be heading for a swim tomorrow AM and I will cast a fart towards the cafe...


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Probably infected with smug from all the smug-a-lugs using the cafe....
> 
> We popped in this morning for a quick drink, waited in the queue for ages behind one customer giving her order to some slowcoach thicko, as she finised delivering her list of meals some yummy mummy jumped in from behind us with 'Patrick, patrick, I had to pass my free Rose over to someone else, could you fix me another please.....' only for the cunt serving to start making a free drink for his knobby posh twat friend....
> 
> ...



I've just had the same feeling of mild relief I had when I realised the woman in Brixton Wholefoods is rude & grumpy to everyone & not just me .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 13, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I've just had the same feeling of mild relief I had when I realised the woman in Brixton Wholefoods is rude & grumpy to everyone & not just me .



She need more meat in her diet


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 13, 2010)

Grr....Just wetsuited up, headed over to the Lido. website says opening times at weekend 7:30am....upon arrival staff tell me, 'pool not open until 10am'.

'Oh, the website says 7:30am' Says Nanker

Staff smile politely 'WE open at 7:30am, pool opens at 10am. Lots of people make this mistake'

'Do you think perhaps that your website is misleading?' Nanker enquires, not at all sarcasticly.

Staff nods 'Yes, maybe we should mention it to the managers'

Nanker 'Yes, it doesn't get any better here does it'

Staff look confused - having the IQ of a small child does not help.

Nanker walks off, all rubbered up with nowhere to swim.

I was gonna do my first mile swim outdoors today. Mission thwarted. Very sad.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Jun 13, 2010)

You could have come to the Rec. It was open at 8:00am. No wet suit needed. Cheaper too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2010)

First family day out to the lido today.  We both felt quite upset by the cafe situation... don't really want to feel resentful every time I go....   Also I did feel a bit wierd with all these non-swimmers watching us over their lunch.  There's a real them and us feel to it.    How the fuck did this happen??  

Oh and I've not yet seen the hut open???


----------



## pugwash (Jun 13, 2010)

given the numbers of swimmers today, they cold easily have just served tea coffee and snacks over the fence (or opened the gate). the waiters come out to serve people at tables there anyway why can't they serve people on the other side too... 

made me feel really resentful during my swim which puts me off going to the cafe or the Lido in the future - which is a pity because the i love the lido and i've enjoyed using the cafe over the winter too...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, I had a lengthy chat with another lido regular today. General anger all round about how the cafe has now divided the lido community. I really wanted a drink after my swim, but once I had physically left the building, it really was just as simple to go home and put the kettle on.

It is the intrusion that I feel uncomfortable with. Part of embracing lido life is the community feeling of being at ease and comfortable with yourself in an ultra safe, liberal environment. It's come down to a basic clothed / non-clothed situation. Something really isn't right about diners being able to look down on the lido lovers.

Such a shame 

On a different front - confirmation that the closure last week was due to a "chlorine issue."  The pool is noticeably back to a more traditional clear Brockwell feel this weekend.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 13, 2010)

I too went for a swim today and literally EVERY conversation I overheard was a moan about the cafe situation. People are really unhappy about it. I noticed that they'd put a couple of tables and chairs on the poolside, and a blackboard saying tea coffee etc - but there was no way of obtaining said things.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2010)

oh we really hoped we'd bump into you!  Orla was wearing her Rubytoogood original!  She was so snug she had a little nap!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 13, 2010)

I did wonder if we'd run into each other - still there'll be other times I'm sure. Although we won't be able to sit anywhere and have a cuppa and a chat!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2010)

I think on days that I can't get someone to watch her while I swim during the day (price of admission in return for 30 mins with baby whilst I swim - Han? Eme? etc) we'll probably go at around 6ish so gaijinboy can help on his way home from work - so maybe see you then?!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I'm generally an after work swimmer and happy to do babywatching too!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 13, 2010)

Incidentally, I just looked back at daniel's previous posts and realised he was in fact the person that posted on here last year about the tendering process and asking what we wanted from the cafe. Given that lots of people posted up about wanting locally sourced food etc and one person in particular stated that they'd like decent bread and didn't mind paying for it, I think it's us that are to blame for the £3 toast etc!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> Well I'm generally an after work swimmer and happy to do babywatching too!



Hurrah!    What sort of time do you get there at?  If it's earlier than gb I won't need to hang around so late, or more importantly keep littl'un up too late.


----------



## shabana (Jun 13, 2010)

As a regular pool/cafe user, and relative of the Daniel and Duncan, i have been a bit upset by the nasty comments made about a member of staff and felt i had to say something.  It seems to be quite easy to abuse/insult people over the internet, but you can imagine how the person concerned must feel.  All comments get taken to heart, so please think before you post.  

As far as complaining about the smugness of the customers, well, this is Herne Hill, what do you expect?

Anyway, to put my 2p in:

The gate between the cafe and the pool has been open all day every day this week.  Swimmers have come and go as they pleased. Its only closed on the days when its really busy and there are 1000+ swimmers.  When it is closed, there is a HUT for drinks and snacks, as you know.  And new chairs and tables to sit at.  And of course you can still bring in whatever food/drink you like.  

Daniel and Duncan have worked REALLY hard (you have no idea how hard) and put a lot of heart into turning an empty shell into something very special and sucessfull this past year.   It is a year-round business, and actually one of the nicest places in herne hill (i am a bit biased).  All the food is ethically sourced,  all the food waste is composted, everything possible is recycled, the staff are paid decent wages and the whole place is run on renewable electricity and no gas.  

But some people will really never stop moaning i guess and it will never be good enough.  Sometimes that is very draining.  There are lots of teething problems, and of course a major issue about access to/from the pool.  Until and unless Fusion find a solution (and the money to pay for it)  this is the best that the cafe can do.

Enjoy your summer, 

Shabana


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2010)

shabana said:


> As a regular pool/cafe user, and relative of the Daniel and Duncan, i have been a bit upset by the nasty comments made about a member of staff and felt i had to say something.  It seems to be quite easy to abuse/insult people over the internet, but you can imagine how the person concerned must feel.  All comments get taken to heart, so please think before you post.
> 
> As far as complaining about the smugness of the customers, well, this is Herne Hill, what do you expect?
> 
> ...



I agree with you that personal comments are not really necessary.  I also recognise the hard work that has been put in to getting the cafe up and running.  I have used it myself over the winter and it has a lot to recommend it (although imo a lot that could be improved too).  I have also spoken to Daniel and Duncan on many occasions right from the start offering encouragment.  As a long term user of the Lido, I was overjoyed speaking to them last summer with their plans for the future of the cafe.

However, I have been twice this week and the gate was _not_ open to swimmers, neither was the hut open.  Neither were busy days for the pool.  Yesterday the cafe was clearly very busy with people having their Sunday lunch and even if the gate had been open, I wouldn't especially want to inch my way past all those tables of Sunday best in my dripping wet costume to get a cup of tea. 

In line with your stance on personal comments - it's a bit unfair to say "some people will never really stop moaning".  The Lido Cafe should be first and foremost what it is called - a "lido cafe".  At the moment it is not, it is a cafe that happens to take advantage of a lovely viewpoint over the lido but swimmers are relegated to 2nd place when it comes to service.  The cafe has the advantage of an amazing location which, for 7 months of the year is (currently) swimmer free.  I only wish that for the 5 months of swimming - which is what the lido is primarily about, a better solution could be found.

You'll find that a lot of the disappointment is coming from long term users of the lido - the people who turn up to AGMs, sign petitions, spread the word, swim daily and who were very supportive of Daniel and Duncan.  This is why it is so very disappointing.  FWIW - I don't hold D&D solely responsible, I think Fusion should have made it a condition that the cafe be made completely accessible to swimmers and that given this was always going to be an issue it should have been planned for right from the start.

I understand that there are problems and issues - although the "glass" issue is a rubbish argument and easily overcome imo.  Obviously having double entry access _is_ a problem but this was always going to be the case and I feel a bit misled really.  I know I certainly brought it up last summer in casual conversation and there was never a hint of what has now come to pass. 

I remain hopeful that a solution will be found but, for me personally, it has changed the atmosphere of the Lido and I find that very sad.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

shabana said:


> i have been a bit upset by the nasty comments made about a member of staff and felt i had to say something.  It seems to be quite easy to abuse/insult people over the internet



Y'know what, I was fucked right off at having a member of staff stare right past me and take a call from his friend to get her 'free rose', only to then start pouring it infront of me without so much as a 'I'll be with you in moment'.

If the 'person concerned' feels bad about my opinion of him, then maybe he should consider his actions when faced with paying customers in future and seek to serve instead of oiling up his freeby grabbing chums.

Lastly, I would have quite happily insulted him to his face, but I couldnt get his fucking attention!


----------



## daniel1975 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can assure you that the gate was open, all day long from 7am until we closed. I am here every day of the week and I make sure it is open. I'm sorry if you thought it was not open, but it most definately was. After comments from people on this site I decided to make the cafe more accessable for swimmers. I agree with the posts that the cafe needs to supply swimmers with food and drink, this was always meant to be the case. But the hot weather recently brought a lot of problems with people gaining free access, and Fusion being unable to safely contain the amount of swimmers set out in their health and safety guidelines. 
I wont be posting any more replies on here. As a last comment, this is how we are going to run the cafe for the summer.

On regular days when it is not extremely hot and full of swimmers, the cafe will be open to both pool users and non pool users. The hut will also be open on days when there are more than just a handful of swimmers, so people will have the choice of either a quick takeaway drink, ice cream of burger/panini, or they can come in and have whatever they like from the menu in the cafe. If, at any time I am asked by Fusion to stop access due to people trying to get in for free, or if any glass is found poolside, then I will do so. The hut will remain open. On those rare hot days, from 10am the gate to the cafe will be closed due to all the given reasons. The hut will then open at 10am to serve pool users. It will remain open until 5pm, when the gate will then be opened again to the cafe. Yes, it is not 100% ideal,but as far as I am concerned it is near. until we can find a completely foolproof solution this is how we will be operating. If you have an issue, come and talk to us instead of posting childish comments. We are here to serve all of you, and we want you to be happy with the service we provide. Duncan, myself and all the staff live locally and we like the area and the people around here. We are always here to chat about how we operate, what works best for everyone, what we sell and how we can make it better.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2010)

daniel1975 said:


> I can assure you that the gate was open, all day long from 7am until we closed. I am here every day of the week and I make sure it is open. I'm sorry if you thought it was not open, but it most definately was.



I assume this was directed at me.  I could not see the gate open yesterday, nor was the hut open, but I will take your word for it and my apologies if I was mistaken.



daniel1975 said:


> If you have an issue, come and talk to us instead of posting childish comments.



I hope this is not directed at me as I feel I have been quite measured in my comments and far from "childish" in any respect.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

shabana said:


> But some people will really never stop moaning I guess and it will never be good enough.  Sometimes that is very draining.



You're right, some people will always comment that what's being done is not to their liking, not enough, which is why you try to find a balance, meet the needs of most of your customers. Not everyone will like everything, but if you can achieve good levels of customer service, an affordable range of products and set in it all in a comfortable and accessible environment then you're some way to pleasing most of the people most of the time.  

Unhappy customers are not 'People who never stop moaning' they are 'people who will definately stop spending'.

Ignoring them, casting them off as 'a drain' is throwing money down the drain.

If those customers who walk away saying I'll never come back is money that the Cafe can afford to lose, then well done on creating a good business model that only needs the customers it has already.

Quite franky, having a 1000+ swimmers sat outside my cafe unable to use my services would irk me somewhat, because those 1000+ people have cash stuffed down the front of their speedos and right now that cash is going to the local supermarkets. I'd want it in my bank, not Sainsbury's.

Instead there are potential customers abandoned poolside resentful and angry that the Lido Cafe is just another Herne Hill eatery. 

I will say, however, that I do wish the Cafe well, running these facilities is hard work and meeting the needs of everyone can be tiring and frustrating, even more so when you engage with a venture of this type that exists within a space which has a history of providing to large numbers of local people with a wide range of expectation, wants and needs. The Lido has no target market, just large numbers of people from varied backgrounds and with differing levels of income....pleasing all the people will never happen, pleasing most of the people can.

Best of luck.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I hope this is not directed at me as I feel I have been quite measured in my comments and far from "childish" in any respect.



No it was probably directed at me because I slagged off the staff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

daniel1975 said:


> If you have an issue, come and talk to us instead of posting childish comments.



This is an internet forum. Posting comments, childish or otherwise, is what it's here for.

What comments we post and the subjects we choose is our business, not yours.

You come here to see what people think of your business, so don't get upset if you don't like what you read.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 14, 2010)

But if the cafe is _not_ permanently shut from the poolside, why is there such a universal perception that it is?

Here's the gist of one of the conversations I overheard yesterday:

A: "I could do with a cup of tea, let's go to the cafe."
B: "I don't think you can get in from this side, you have to go out and round."
A: "That's really crap, maybe we can get in round the barrier at the end there."
B: "I don't think you're meant to do that, we'll get told off."
A: "Sod it, let's go home."


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Hurrah!    What sort of time do you get there at?  If it's earlier than gb I won't need to hang around so late, or more importantly keep littl'un up too late.


Oh yeah, this was why I was really looking at this thread - I don't get down there much before 6 so it might not be any advantage over gb's babysitting skills, but anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Grr....Just wetsuited up, headed over to the Lido. website says opening times at weekend 7:30am....upon arrival staff tell me, 'pool not open until 10am'.
> 
> 'Oh, the website says 7:30am' Says Nanker
> 
> ...



Got an email from a Lido person yesterday saying they'd requested the front page is updated to highlight that pool opening times differ from actual Lido Facilities Opening times.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 21, 2010)

Very disappointed to find that the pool was closed yet again this morning - "chlorine issues"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> Very disappointed to find that the pool was closed yet again this morning - "chlorine issues"



How often does this happen?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 21, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How often does this happen?



Twice this month, once last year.

From memory, not once during the twelve year period when the pool was under the management of Paddy and Casey.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 22, 2010)

Grrr - the lido was closed for a second morning once again earlier. The lifeguard last night was told "don't leave the pump on!"

He left the pump on 

Early morning swimmers were turned away, and then the pool opened just before 8am. Not great


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> Grrr - the lido was closed for a second morning once again earlier. The lifeguard last night was told "don't leave the pump on!"
> 
> He left the pump on
> 
> Early morning swimmers were turned away, and then the pool opened just before 8am. Not great



Spam brains!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 22, 2010)

And here's a response from Peter Kay (nope...) the Chief Exec of Fusion.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Lido and gym are closed today. There has been a robbery


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, second in a fortnight. The problem is that Fusion has an informal agreement with Lambeth Council to lock the park gates, once the gym has closed. The staff have been forgetting to do this, leaving the park, and lido, open to all


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> The staff have been forgetting to do this, leaving the park, and lido, open to all





The staff are pretty poor on the whole.

I was in last Wendesday afternoon. 4 people behind the counter. One serving the queue, three hovering about looking confused....

the £5.20 thing does my head in as well. Get more change or make it a straight £5 to get it.....

I plan to go early Wendesday morning. Hope it's open.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Tricky - his response to your complaint is very funny.. Telling you off for daring to cc other people on your complaint.

In the two months since I've joined the gym I've found the front desk service really crap.. 

Some of the staff are good and helpful, a lot of them just seem to stare into thin air. 

They've lost quite a few of my class bookings... 

I've filled in a customer complaint form, asked a manager to call and never heard anything back. 

Gym machines that were out of service when I joined still haven't been fixed..

The on line booking service hasn't been working properly since I joined. 

Although the classes are really good, I'm having second thoughts about renewing my membership due to crappy service.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jun 28, 2010)

Closed all day? Must have been quite a robbery to close the Lido on the hottest day of the year 

Sorry - is it LIDO / Fusion staff who are supposed to lock the gates? Or Lambeth?

Not that the park isn't accessible with the gates locked, of course!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 28, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> Tricky - his response to your complaint is very funny.. Telling you off for daring to cc other people on your complaint.



It wasn't actually *my* complaint, but a well loved, and very well known lido regular. He knows far more that I do 

But yeah, after a so so start from Fusion, the change in management seems to have been caught on the hop as we hit the first real busy period for this season. Four morning closures this month really isn't acceptable. The experience of previous staff is all around - they love the the lido so much that they continue to swim as users.

*still not happy about the cafe situation either*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad I didn't get up extra early this morning then! 

Will they be open tomorrow morning?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's open now - just been past and people are queuing to get in.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2010)

If I get up at 6.30am on Weds and it aint open it's gonna be a case of HULK SMASH!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 28, 2010)

i went there sunday am, got that 9.55,  sure a big queue, but i wasn't in till 10.35    2 people on the tills workin very slowly, it was a pretty agonising wait in the heat.  Could get people in much quicker with correct change line or something.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jun 28, 2010)

I rang about 15 mins ago, and they said still closed, but they were hoping to open in the next 10 or 15 mins and to call back and check...now permanently engaged.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> I rang about 15 mins ago, and they said still closed, but they were hoping to open in the next 10 or 15 mins and to call back and check...now permanently engaged.



Perhaps the thieves stole what little motivation was left among the staff?


----------



## OpalFruit (Jun 28, 2010)

Currently closed due to a 'chemical problem', not the break in...aaaaargh!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> Currently closed due to a 'chemical problem', not the break in...aaaaargh!



Management team talking shite again and it's spilled over into the pool.

Swimming Poo.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 28, 2010)

They did tell me the whole centre was closed due to the robbery, not specifically the pool...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> They did tell me the whole centre was closed due to the robbery, not specifically the pool...



They fibbed at you


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Just called before setting off for a swim.  Pool is closed for the rest of the day due to a chemical imbalance but earlier on it was closed due to a police investigation as it says on the website..

"Due to a police investigation Brockwell Lido swimming pool is currently closed. The gym, cafe and studios are open as normal. Please check here regularly for updates or call us on 020 7274 3088."


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Got this this morning.. hope it's open sometime today - need a swim!

I would strongly recommend calling ahead before going!

Dear xxxxx,
We have our pool engineers on site tomorrow from 7am. We will do everything possible to ensure that the pool is back in operation however I would really appreciate it if you can let all early swimmers know that it is highly unlikely that it will be open within the first couple of hours at least.

 Thank you so much and do let me know if you have any queries.


Regards,
xxxxx


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 29, 2010)

I passed at 7.20, and popped in. Pool still closed. Promised back open by midday today. Engineer was not present at this time.

He also said it would certainly be open tomorrow morning.

I find it shocking that they can't get an engineer quicker than 24 hours. The service contract must be shit.

I would have thought the pool in the summer is business critical in terms or making money, especially on very hot days, so to not protect that with a good maintenance contract is very poor planning.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Find the chronic underinvestment in the Lido proper, incredible; uneven paving slabs, loose safety rails in the pool, missing grout, poor paint surface. The cynic in me says that its being run down on purpose


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 29, 2010)

Gixxer1000 said:


> Find the chronic underinvestment in the Lido proper, incredible; uneven paving slabs, loose safety rails in the pool, missing grout, poor paint surface. The cynic in me says that its being run down on purpose



I recognise the features that you mention, but I don't think this is deliberate. Fusion has a 25 year lease to manage the Lido. Strict management checks via Brockwell Lido Users are built into this, with a formal system of feedback back into Lambeth Council.

This summer however has shown that something is seriously wrong with the management of the lido. It is no coincidence that Jermey (site manager) and Paul (pool manager) both left with very little notice before the start of the new season.

The current staff simply don't know or understand how the lido works. We have had four closures already because of the chlorine, and two break-ins. The Fusion website currently is trying to paper over the break-in on Monday, by explaining the pool closure as part of the chlorine situation.

This *isn't* the case. There is a build up of Yoof in the early hours in the car park, that Fusion can't manage. This is all down to the continued failure of the staff to lock the park gate / politely ask Yoof to leave.

The police were involved late again last night, having to move the kids along who were partying in the car park. A locked gate offers no resistance however, and they were back a few hours later.

Add in the cafe situation, and for the first time in fifteen years, I am very concerned about what is happening at the lido right now


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is Chlorine being stolen?


----------



## OpalFruit (Jun 29, 2010)

Not sure a locked gate or a polite request is going to sort the yoof issue. 

or why they would claim a robbery closure is chorine - a robbery is not thier fault, whereas chlorine management is, presumably! Unless the robbery was a maliscious act by someone who knew their way around and sabotaged the chlorine.

But that would be a conspiracy theory!

Anyway, v v frustrating, and I wanted to SWIM!

LOL at Nanker P's explanations - but I enjoy the Lido, don't want to slag them off or kick them when they are down. It can't be an easy thing to manage, overall.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> This *isn't* the case. There is a build up of Yoof in the early hours in the car park, that Fusion can't manage. This is all down to the continued failure of the staff to lock the park gate / politely ask Yoof to leave.
> 
> The police were involved late again last night, having to move the kids along who were partying in the car park. A locked gate offers no resistance however, and they were back a few hours later.
> 
> (



The "yoof" thing isn't just the lido though.  Yesterday there was a heavy police presence due to a large gang of kids up by the BMX track, (who to be fair were just being noisy and not particularly doing anything wrong - but it was a large enough group to be intimidating and also, as with any large group of teenagers, it looked like trouble could kick off quite easily).  This has been a problem a lot recently - I've seen fights kicking off between large groups of (mostly) teenagers but with some older men who should know better on a fairly regular basis.  These have ended up outside my front door a couple of times - on one occasion the whole group charged round from the playground area.

I know that there are also groups in the park at night because I hear/see them from my window when I'm trying to sleep.  

Locking the gates by the lido will make no difference - everyone here knows how to get into the park at night - increased patrolling of the park might help but I guess that the police don't have the resources to be hanging around the park in case of trouble?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 29, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I passed at 7.20, and popped in. Pool still closed. Promised back open by midday today. Engineer was not present at this time.



The engineer had just arrived when I went by at 7.30 & the pool is open now.


----------



## Choc (Jun 29, 2010)

i went last saturday for the first time and it was bliss.

although mostly now at paddling pool across the hill as much safer with a water loving toddler.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 1, 2010)

They had two security guards guarding the doors when I went to pilates at 7am yesterday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> They had two security guards guarding the doors when I went to pilates at 7am yesterday.



Yeah, I was in at 6.30am the other day and there were guards on the door.

That's gotta be a waste of money.

It was really busy....hadn't realised there were so many nutters willing to get up at the crack of dawn to get in cold water!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It was really busy....hadn't realised there were so many nutters willing to get up at the crack of dawn to get in cold water!



It's 24 degrees plus at the moment - much too warm for a proper swim!!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> It's 24 degrees plus at the moment - much too warm for a proper swim!!



you're right, it's tepid at the moment, stopped being super refreshing. I'm off to Tooting Lido which open 6am - 8pm everyday.  Why can't Brockwell Lido be like that ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

It ain't half chloriney in there at the moment... my throat hurts


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep, noticed the same thing this morning. You can barely see more than a metre ahead. On the plus side, at least the chlorine has cleared the base of the pool, which was quite frankly in a right old mess.

Delicate balancing act...


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 7, 2010)

On a positive note, the Lido Cafe has got a new staff member - one with experience of customer service and more bar / restaurant background. 

I've already badgered him about the morning food thing!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Miss Minnie posted this link on the Brixton chitter chatter thread about the robbery last week.

http://www.wimbledon-today.co.uk/tn/news.cfm?id=23903


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 9, 2010)

Arse - the lido is bloody closed again 

"Chlorine issues." 

What the chuffers is wrong with Fusion?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad I didn't go this morning then!

I was just about to post saying it was a lot clearer yesterday morning.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh FFS!!!!!!!  Went yesterday and the water was cleaner - but the bottom did look scuzzy - lots of debris in there.

Was gonna look around for a partner in crime to come swimming with me and the little'un this afternoon.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw all the poor swimmer lining up outside this morning.

What a fucking let down to get out of bed that early and not be able to swim.

Fusion are wasting people's time and ruining their reputation.

I'm assuming they do look after other pools? How hard can it be?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 9, 2010)

I went to Tooting yesterday evening to escape the hordes and it was lovely. Sparklingly clean, peaceful, spacious, not packed at all. The cafe was open and no-one threatened to throw me out into the street without my clothes for using it. I had a nice long swim and a lounge, and all was right with the world.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I think there is a new manager. There has been a very officious blonde woman 
in there the last few days telling staff what to do.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 9, 2010)

The Lido opened at about 9.45.

Because of the delay it's the first time I have co-incided with school parties. where do school parties usually change? I saw them all going onto the pool changing room, so went across the the gym changing rooms for more space, peace and privacy, and damn me the whole party was bumped out of the pool changing room into the gym members room. 

In fact loads of casual pool users were using the gym changing room.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> In fact loads of casual pool users were using the gym changing room.



really?  when it first opened, they went to great lengths to make sure that didn't happen.  There was lots of moans from early morning swimmers who were also gym members (myself included) as we were told we wouldn't be allowed directly from the pool to the gym changing rooms in order to use the sauna - it would have been great to go from an early swim, early in the season into the sauna (via the the shower of course).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> really?  when it first opened, they went to great lengths to make sure that didn't happen.  There was lots of moans from early morning swimmers who were also gym members (myself included) as we were told we wouldn't be allowed directly from the pool to the gym changing rooms in order to use the sauna - it would have been great to go from an early swim, early in the season into the sauna (via the the shower of course).



How do they stop you getting into the gym changing rooms, can't you just go through the turnstiles using your gym card? I know there isn't a direct door from the pool into the gym but you'd just have to go back through reception


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> How do they stop you getting into the gym changing rooms, can't you just go through the turnstiles using your gym card? I know there isn't a direct door from the pool into the gym but you'd just have to go back through reception



Yes - but they'd demand that you got dressed first - so basically you'd have a swim, then you'd have to get dressed, go out the turnstile, back in through reception and then get undressed again to have a sauna - by which point it's hardly worthwhile (especially if swimming before work - I know some of the HH ladies would do this).  This is why I was wondering how people are using it to get changed for the pool - because they were disallowing people to walk back and forth in towels/costumes - only fully dressed.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes - but they'd demand that you got dressed first - so basically you'd have a swim, then you'd have to get dressed, go out the turnstile, back in through reception and then get undressed again to have a sauna - by which point it's hardly worthwhile (especially if swimming before work - I know some of the HH ladies would do this).  This is why I was wondering how people are using it to get changed for the pool - because they were disallowing people to walk back and forth in towels/costumes - only fully dressed.



What a totally ridiculous policy. We've paid for access to all areas, why should we need to get dressed to move between them?

What will they do if someone tries to leave the lido dresser in swimmers and a towel? Restrain them until they put their clothes on?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 9, 2010)

Just attempted a swim at 6pm.  Big queue with one stressed receptionist on duty who hadn't had a break.  After half an hour I just gave up and went home....it goes from bad to worse.   You would've thought the income they're losing would make them jump to it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> What a totally ridiculous policy. We've paid for access to all areas, why should we need to get dressed to move between them?
> 
> What will they do if someone tries to leave the lido dresser in swimmers and a towel? Restrain them until they put their clothes on?



Well I don't know - that's how it was when it opened, it wasn't so much stopping swimmers leaving the pool in a towel, but stopping them from entering through the turnstiles to the gym if they weren't wearing clothes - but Opal Fruit's post suggests that things have changed...


----------



## beeboo (Jul 9, 2010)

Just queued foe half an hour this evening to get in the pool, only to find out when we got to the front of the queue that they only had the shallow end open due to 'visibility issues'.   as I wanted a swim, not a paddle, I gave up.

Only positive I suppose is that I planned to go this morning but was shattered and opted for the extra hour in bed, I'd have been most peeved if i'd sacrificed my sleep.

Tooting tomorrow.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 9, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Tooting tomorrow.



my thoughts entirely


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 9, 2010)

This all makes for the most depressing reading. How is it that such a well loved community facility has been allowed to go from an activity that represents such pleasure, to becoming a real pain? 

I shall try at 10am tomorrow (still can't see why the lido isn't open earlier at the weekends) and persist...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I shall try at 10am tomorrow (still can't see why the lido isn't open earlier at the weekends) and persist...



Yes - this too is annoying.  Wasn't so bad when it was the only thing to be annoyed about.. but now it seems like yet one more thing.. 

It is depressing really....


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes... my swims this year have mostly been spoiled by some annoyance or other - the disgustingness of the changing rooms, kids hogging the showers, the cafe situation, bone-headed security guards, not actually getting much of a swim... To be fair, I think a lot of this is down to the fact that the weather has been so good. Those of us who go regardless of the weather did quite well in the past few years when the weather's mostly been quite crap and thus the pool's not been very busy.

I'm slightly regretting buying a season ticket now.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 10, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> This is why I was wondering how people are using it to get changed for the pool - because they were disallowing people to walk back and forth in towels/costumes - only fully dressed.



This doesn't seem to happen now - plenty of people seem to get changed in the gym changing rooms before & after swimming & they seem quite happy to let towel-clad swimmers through the reception.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Ms Ordinary said:


> This doesn't seem to happen now - plenty of people seem to get changed in the gym changing rooms before & after swimming & they seem quite happy to let towel-clad swimmers through the reception.



Yes - Opal Fruit was saying...   I was just expressing surprise as they were so adamant on this point when they first opened.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> To be fair, I think a lot of this is down to the fact that the weather has been so good. Those of us who go regardless of the weather did quite well in the past few years when the weather's mostly been quite crap and thus the pool's not been very busy.
> 
> I'm slightly regretting buying a season ticket now.



this is a good point.  I really want to go this morning but I'm not going to - it'll be rammed and I won't get a swim in.... (although if they did open at 6 on weekends I'd still get my swim).  I have to admit to being very tempted to stop my membership - I can't quite bring myself to - I've always been a member, but I'm definitely not getting my money's worth these days...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 10, 2010)

I gave up on the lido this morning. I really couldn't be arsed waiting around until 10am and wasting half my weekend morning away. I tried Tooting instead, and was in the water by 8:30. It was glorious 

Opening at 6 seems to stagger the swimming. Even my midday, there wasn't an over-crowding in the water, even though poolside was busy. Likewise for the queue - that bloody Brockwell waiting experience is only there because they have a backlog right from the 10am start of the lido day.

The water was delightful at Tooting. Pure, clear, and visible halfway down the pool. The surface was spotless as well. I had a lovely drink in the cafe and left the lido smiling. It reminded me how I use to feel at Brockwell.

I don't think it is too late for Fusion to bring back the old community feel at Brockwell. But this summer has so far been my most miserable in fifteen years of outdoor swimming. I can't sustain the £5 everyday at Tooting, what with being tied in with my Brockwell membership.

I'll probably be back at Brockwell tomorrow morning, but I doubt if I will stay long beyond my swim. That love just isn't there anymore.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I'll probably be back at Brockwell tomorrow morning, but I doubt if I will stay long beyond my swim. That love just isn't there anymore.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 10, 2010)

Exactly - not only do Tooting open at 6, they go on till 7.30pm as well every day inc weekends, so they don't get everyone coming at once. I too was there this morning and really enjoyed it. I must have left shortly after you. They were operating a one in, one out policy and there was a queue, so it must have been at full capacity, but I'd still been able to swim up and down without crashing into anyone. That I think is really just down to greater capacity though. Not only is the pool longer, it's also wider, and there's more lounging space. Also the outdoor cubicles really take the strain off the changing rooms.

Brockwell's current problems I think are a combination of high demand, low capacity and bad management and design. Better management and building design could solve some of the capacity problem but not all of it.

The other point about Tooting is that it's ONLY a lido. They don't attempt to make money all year round. No gym, no year-long cafe. So they only have one thing to concentrate on and there are no conflicts of interest.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> The other point about Tooting is that it's ONLY a lido. They don't attempt to make money all year round. No gym, no year-long cafe. So they only have one thing to concentrate on and there are no conflicts of interest.



and it is actually possible to swim there year round...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 11, 2010)

was in Tooting late afternoon, there was a queue but at least it moved and was in promptly,  bizarrely met some urb75 gathering i wasn't aware of on the way out.

I think Brockwell really need to see how Tooting handle it.


----------



## BWL (Jul 11, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> What a totally ridiculous policy. We've paid for access to all areas, why should we need to get dressed to move between them?
> 
> What will they do if someone tries to leave the lido dresser in swimmers and a towel? Restrain them until they put their clothes on?



Because wet flipflops on shiny tiles = falling on your ass.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

BWL said:


> Because wet flipflops on shiny tiles = falling on your ass.



So poor venue design justifies inconvenience to paying customers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm slightly regretting buying a season ticket now.


Same here


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 11, 2010)

A few more thoughts on Tooting - I really wish I had the time and money to take in Tooting each morning now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 11, 2010)

What Nat says on your blog is true unfortunately, that Brockwell will be raking it in this year and will no doubt be congratulating themselves on their excellent performance


----------



## BWL (Jul 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So poor venue design justifies inconvenience to paying customers?



I never saw it as an inconvenience, i just did it.
Considering that you have the minute to post here, i dont see why its such an issue to you either.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2010)

fusion and lido management

it's not too late - swallow your pride, move away from being defensive and listen to your loyal customers - they are voicing what many are feeling and experiencing - why not work with them?  

you are getting free and honest feedback on this thread - use it or loose it


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 12, 2010)

A return to the lido waters this morning after a weekend away. So So.

Visibility - less than a metre ahead of me. I couldn't see if the pool was clean or not - it wasn't possible to see the floor of the pool.

Cold showers - no hot water in the gents.

An empty cafe - the Breakfast Club title of this thread in now laced in irony.

But hey - at least the lido was open.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2010)

BWL said:


> I never saw it as an inconvenience, i just did it.
> *Considering that you have the minute to post here, i dont see why its such an issue to you either*.



Eh? This doesn't make sense.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 12, 2010)

I called over 15 times yesterday trying to book a pilates class for Weds, on line booking still not working so you need to book over the phone. Either engaged or not answering.

When I finally got through this morning and mentioned it, I was told 'we were too busy to answer the phones yesterday'

Crap crap service


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> I called over 15 times yesterday trying to book a pilates class for Weds, on line booking still not working so you need to book over the phone. Either engaged or not answering.
> 
> When I finally got through this morning and mentioned it, I was told 'we were too busy to answer the phones yesterday'
> 
> Crap crap service



Wow - too busy to take your money. Nice position for a business to be in.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 12, 2010)

Security guards were breaking up fights at Tooting Lido yesterday... I guess a fight at Brockwell would be cancelled due to chlorine issues, or something. 

Christ, I'm turning into AJ.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> I called over 15 times yesterday trying to book a pilates class for Weds, on line booking still not working so you need to book over the phone. Either engaged or not answering.
> 
> When I finally got through this morning and mentioned it, I was told 'we were too busy to answer the phones yesterday'
> 
> Crap crap service



I booked online last night for today and Tuesday no problem.  However, got to the Lido for this morning's class to find that our tickets hadn't been printed out, and there was one person on the desk to deal with both gym and pool people.  Cue flapping, queues and general inefficiency.  

Jesus christ, Fusion, sort it out!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Security guards were breaking up fights at Tooting Lido yesterday... I guess a fight at Brockwell would be cancelled due to chlorine issues, or something.
> 
> Christ, I'm turning into AJ.



The Chlorine Wars.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I booked online last night for today and Tuesday no problem.  However, got to the Lido for this morning's class to find that our tickets hadn't been printed out, and there was one person on the desk to deal with both gym and pool people.  Cue flapping, queues and general inefficiency.
> 
> Jesus christ, Fusion, sort it out!



I'll try online booking again tonight.. I think it might be a problem from when I switched my first months membership over to a yearly one, but the staff keep telling me that the same pin will work. 

Nankers, they've already taken my money, just won't let me book classes..


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 13, 2010)

Just back from a lunchtime swim. An improvement on the day before - at least the water wasn't so cloudly. Which meant that I could see the bottom of the pool, and the two holes that have now started to form along the pool floor 

They are both towards the shallow end, the largest of which is about 30cm in diameter. What is left is the clay / sand foundations now poking through. The pool was due for a refit before the start of the season. The confusion over the outgoing / incoming new management team prevented this.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 13, 2010)

I overheard  some people joking about digging a tunnel into the lido the other day - as a method of beating the queue - maybe they succeeded?


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> really?  when it first opened, they went to great lengths to make sure that didn't happen.  There was lots of moans from early morning swimmers who were also gym members (myself included) as we were told we wouldn't be allowed directly from the pool to the gym changing rooms in order to use the sauna - it would have been great to go from an early swim, early in the season into the sauna (via the the shower of course).



I think there was a level of egneral chaos and milling around because the pool had been closed, and the staff were standing around bemused, and the swing gates were open in addition to the card-swipe gates.I only surmise that there were casual pool users in the gym changing rooms because 2 separate peple were trying to work out how to use the lockers and where to put thier £1 coin!

But I have shlip schlopped into the gym changing rooms several times from the pool, I didn't know it was discouraged!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 14, 2010)

OpalFruit said:


> But I have shlip schlopped into the gym changing rooms several times from the pool, I didn't know it was discouraged!



Well I shall give it a go - maybe I'll get my sauna after my swim after all (later in the season when it's getting nippy again).


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 14, 2010)

I was that fetching shade of chilly lido day today - brown with an underlying blue tinge... lovely swim though, it's so nice when the weather's a bit crap and you can get a proper swim.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

Chlorine has been upped again an visibility is rubbish, still had a nice swim though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Latest from BLU:

BLUprint - July 2010
This year our Lido has not always been the perfect, full and sparkling blue miracle we need over these long hot days just when we needed it...there have been closures...

A 1937 system requiring particular maintenance, chlorination and tender loving care has been reluctant to co-operate with new staff members unused to its ways
Brown spots on the floor of the pool have appeared like sinister warts
The water level has fluctuated – tidal as the Thames, (and almost as muddy,  some say)
To add to the troubles there was a break-in requiring yet another closure
What are BLU and Fusion doing about it?
BLU and the Brockwell Lido Steering Group have been reporting users’ worries and complaints and working with Fusion management to understand and solve them.

It has been a steep learning curve for new Lido General manager Catherine Fleming, who arrived just before the season began. Furthermore a replacement for former operations manager Paul Maier has not yet been appointed. However, staff from other Fusion venues have been drafted in to help. Lauren Todd has been appointed as Customer Relations Manager. One more person will shortly be recruited to make a full management team.

Fusion Chief Executive, Peter Kay is on the case and he and his staff are very aware of the need to solve these problems to our satisfaction.

Casey McGlue, pre-Fusion co-manager of the Lido, has been consulted and has given advice about how to keep pumps pumping, chlorine chlorinating (but not too much) and water retaining its pristine transparency.

The pool will be sandblasted and painted at the end of the summer – which should charm away the warts and, we hope, create blue heaven on earth in time for the fourth Midwinter Swim.

A new security system is in place.

The Gym and Studios
have not been without problems either – Fusion assures us that they are on the case here too.

Some plusses:
Access to the Cafe has greatly improved and it can be entered from poolside on all but the busiest days when swimmers can use the beach hut. Daniel and Duncan have revived the famous breakfast club with a serve yourself system and cards to record what you have eaten.  (See below for Cafe treats upcoming.)

Longer weekend opening in August - look out for news via Twitter and on our website

New lifeguard chairs are appearing around the pool.  These replace the old ones some of which were rotting and unsafe

BLU has a smart new noticeboard on the right hand wall before you enter the gym.  We hope this will help to keep ‘dry side’ users up to date with BLU stuff. We
will also be sharing the notice board by the pool changing rooms

a minus
Funding for free swimming for over 60’s has been withdrawn. Lambeth Council has confirmed that it will continue to fund the scheme just until the end of August 2010. 

and a half-minus
Brockwell Swim Club for which there is much interest and support will have to wait a little longer since priority must be given to pool repair and painting, so plans for a launch have been postponed.


(boo to the end of the free swimming for over 60s.... not just Lambeth but it's happening everywhere)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 28, 2010)

Some good news there at least.  Was there yesterday evening and given it was overcast and way after 7pm was still pretty busy. It's definitely gained in popularity over the last few years. If only they could solve the problem of actually getting into the Lido i.e. the queues when busy.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 29, 2010)

Lorraine Kelly was there this week. She didn't get to witness me in my trunks, but she did cause the cafe to be closed for the day (but the hut was open).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2010)

Fusion has just announced that weekend openings at the lido will now start at the earlier time of 8am, through until the end of the season. Hurrah!

Sadly the full price still applies - a whopping £5.25 for a weekend early (ish) swim.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Hurrah!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2010)

Lido season is drawing to a close I fear. I only managed 6 lengths before getting out as my hands were going numb, and I have to admit that I went to CP sports centre for a swim last week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Just got the latest newsletter - with a reminder about the AGM on 16th October at "10 o'clock sharp"... SHARP!!!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh yes, I've just had that too. This is worth flagging up, as I've not had a letter:




			
				BLU said:
			
		

> Swim season ticket holders should by now have a letter offering a 10% reduction on next year’s card or overall Lido membership. Please register your details at reception as soon as possible to be eligible for this.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah - apt timing. Speaking of closures, the lido was closed most of the day Sunday, and is currently closed today as well 

It's back to the same old "chlorine imbalance." Poor show Fusion, poor show.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone know when they close for the season? I've pretty much gone indoors now but wouldn't mind a last dip if it's not too late.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2010)

October 17th.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 30, 2010)

And in a rather lovely leap of good faith, Fusion have extended all swimming memberships to run until the 17th  The pool is closed on Tuesdays and Thursdays though.

It's (probably) my last ever lido swim this Sunday


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 1, 2010)

Why Tricky? Are you moving?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2010)

He's abandoning us... for literally greener pastures...


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> October 17th.


 
Lovely news - I'd thought it was the end of September 

Might fit in a few more swims now I've realised it seems a tad less freezy on mild rainy days (like today) than sparkly cold days like yesterday 

In other good news, they've finally fixed the steam room...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 2, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Why Tricky? Are you moving?


 
Yeah, we're heading off to the *cough* Essex Rviera next week. Oh how I shall miss the blue waters of Brockwell.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2010)

Did anyone go to the AGM and if so how was it?

Not missing it nearly as much as previous years now I've gone back indoors. There's a lot to be said for warm water.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2010)

Farewell Tricky, I hope you enjoy the move...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 21, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Farewell Tricky, I hope you enjoy the move...


 
Ah, cheers. All settled in amongst the Essex wilds ons the coast. I'm in London once a week still, and actually pass the lido. The feedback I heard online about the AGM was positive. Talk of an April until the end of October season next year, a major repair to the pool surface and better communication from Fusion. Thankfully my annual question of "why should users have to pay twice to swim in pools owned by Lambeth Council?" was put forward on my behalf 

The answer this year was apparently that the funding isn't in place to support a universal leisure card. I note with interest that the Lambeth Labour election manifesto back in May pledged: "Free swimming for every resident..."


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2010)

Cameron's Big Society innit. We'll be required to carry around a small thimble of water each, and then together we can make a swimming pool.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Few of us thinking about doing the winter swim tomorrow at midday if anyone would like to join... Nipsla/Memespring - I'm looking at you.. Rubytoogood?


----------



## netbob (Jan 7, 2011)

Conveniently I'm not about tomorrow - I'm sure nipsla will be up for it though


----------



## colacubes (Jan 7, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Few of us thinking about doing the winter swim tomorrow at midday if anyone would like to join... Nipsla/Memespring - I'm looking at you.. Rubytoogood?


 




memespring said:


> Conveniently I'm not about tomorrow - I'm sure nipsla will be up for it though


 


Not a chance I'm afraid.  I love a chilly swim but fuck that quite frankly


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2011)

You can whistle. I going over to my heated pool in Holborn.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 7, 2011)

Darn, can't make it. I loved doing it last year, an instant hangover cure.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Really?  I did it hungover once - nearly killed me.  Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 8, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Few of us thinking about doing the winter swim tomorrow at midday if anyone would like to join... Nipsla/Memespring - I'm looking at you.. Rubytoogood?


 
No, because I am not a lunatic. As nipsla said, fuck that


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2011)

Well you're all a bunch of big softies... I did it!!  Wasn't even that cold.....


.... well maybe a little bit cold.

AND I got a certificate!  *proud*


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Well you're all a bunch of big softies... I did it!!  Wasn't even that cold.....
> 
> 
> .... well maybe a little bit cold.
> ...



You utter loon


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you _actually_ swim or just get in, scream, and get out again, like most people did last year?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I did a few strokes - not a leisurely 1000m or anything!

It's not really a swimming event though is it?  Just turning up and getting in is a pretty good achievement I think!

It was good fun - there's a real sense of camaraderie.

Also I was surprised at how many really quite young children there were doing it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the thing that really puts me off is the thought of the queue for the hot showers afterwards.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 9, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> I think the thing that really puts me off is the thought of the queue for the hot showers afterwards.


 
Which will almost certainly not be hot


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2011)

no... they were hot... both inside and outside - it was all rather well organised!

There was a LOT of women inside the changing rooms but most just skipped the showers for their clothes.  I was going straight out afterwards so had a shower.  It wasn't as bad as I thought (that worry had crossed my mind) partly because I sprinted for a shower - also as the outside ones were going you could warm up immediately in a few seconds before going inside where it was warm anyway. 

Many many more participants this year than when I last did it (which I think was the first year it was done).


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 11, 2011)

I've done a mini hunt of this thread and the rest of the Brixton sub forum, but with no avail. 

Does anyone have contact details for Lido / Fusion management, or is that an impossible thing to ask for? There's an occasionally working enquiry form on the website, but I want to speak to a person, not a screen. 

ta


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 12, 2011)

@snowy_again - DM sent


----------

